# A stunner today at the Caryville Catfish Tournament



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

State Record for Blue Catfish was broken again today on the Choctawhatchee River at Caryville.

Go down to the Fishing Tournament thread for report and slideshow.

Post Tournament Discussion


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the video of the record


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Glen, great video,......


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Wow!!! Crushed the record


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Couldn't have been caught by a better guy. Mr. Bill Stewart fishes all of these tournaments right by himself. If you've ever flathead fished then you know how much work that is. I couldn't imagine having to reel this fish in and net it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful fish and congratulations to the record breaker. 

I hope it was released.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It was,.. wasn't it?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> It was,.. wasn't it?


Unfortunately, I don't think so. I think I heard it's being turned over to fwc for age testing or something like that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kinda crazy to kill a blue like that.


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

bill is a great guy and fisherman he really helped me thanks bill


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The winner was one happy dude as you can imagine.

Talked to the Weigh Master and he said there were 88 folks registered for the tournament and this was the most fish that have been caught in the 3 years they have been running the show. The winner of total weight was over 88 pounds. I noticed boats there from Alabama and Georgia. This speaks well for the anglers as the river had just peaked on another rise.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job fishwalton. I feel informed!!

I've been trying to get fishwalton out of retirement for a while now. I officially nominate fishwalton to be the pff freshwater staff reporter & photographer. He's got the "knack"!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Great job fishwalton. I feel informed!!
> 
> I've been trying to get fishwalton out of retirement for a while now. I officially nominate fishwalton to be the pff freshwater staff reporter & photographer. He's got the "knack"!


Yup, he took a pile of great photos.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I read the state is looking at the record blue cat is it a new state record or not? if not then why if it was taken legally?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kevin32435 said:


> I read the state is looking at the record blue cat is it a new state record or not? if not then why if it was taken legally?



When the state makes the official determination it will be a new record. Don't know how long that will take.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

After catching a 34# blue (trot line) it's Hard to imagine an 80 pound blue but I thought i might have a shot. Just looked up the Alabama record - 120#!
Geez that's a big one!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> After catching a 34# blue (trot line) it's Hard to imagine an 80 pound blue but I thought i might have a shot. Just looked up the Alabama record - 120#!
> Geez that's a big one!


My granddad got a 118lb blue from the deep hole in-front of Dixi-Landing about 20 years ago.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*It's official!*

http://myfwc.com/news/news-releases/2015/june/04/blue-catfish-record/


FWC News Release


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

Cought him last night on 12lb line and a earth worm he weighs 23 pounds


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

chris claghorn said:


> Cought him last night on 12lb line and a earth worm he weighs 23 pounds


Nice one. Flatheads love worms


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll say! Yep, that is a good one on worms. Maybe there is hope for me. That must have been a real fight on that light rod.

What size hook were you using?


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

Would earth worms be good bait along with live bait shinners and bream ?


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

Fish Walton was that you taken the pictures at the carryvill flat head cat fish turnament ?


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

A number 4 hook


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

Flathead I fought it but my wife hooked it and made me take the rod lol


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

Yep I can't believe it bit a worm


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

For flatheads, I would stick to live bait and a 7/0 hook. I like brim. Exception being the early spring. They will eat fresh dead bait. When I say fresh I mean keep it alive until you put it on the hook.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

chris claghorn said:


> Fish Walton was that you taken the pictures at the carryvill flat head cat fish turnament ?


Yep, I made a bunch. Didn't see anyone else except when the Big Blue showed up....then all the phone cameras were clicking.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

chris claghorn said:


> A number 4 hook



That's certainly a bragging size fish for a #4 hook and light tackle.


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

Fish Walton u took a pic of me and my fishing buddy standing at the back of the boat and you told me that the picture would be on here how can I get to that pic ?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

chris claghorn said:


> Fish Walton u took a pic of me and my fishing buddy standing at the back of the boat and you told me that the picture would be on here how can I get to that pic ?


 A slideshow was posted a week ago in the Post Tournament Discussion in this forum, but here it is again

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Catfish%20Tournament%20-%20Caryville



If the link does not work here go to the Post Tournament thread.


----------



## wormy1709 (Nov 20, 2012)

Quick question... has anyone ever had as good or better luck catfishing during the day in the summer moreso than at night? ive always done it at night, but I have a buddy that said he has better luck during the day. Just wondering if anyone else has had as good luck. Also, if so, what time a day? (morning, evening, or mid day) Thanks


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wormy1709 said:


> Quick question... has anyone ever had as good or better luck catfishing during the day in the summer moreso than at night? ive always done it at night, but I have a buddy that said he has better luck during the day. Just wondering if anyone else has had as good luck. Also, if so, what time a day? (morning, evening, or mid day) Thanks


For blue and channel cats daytime may actually produce better. Everyday I watch buddies catch mountains of them from around the country during day light hours. Flatheads? Sure it can be done, Iv done it many times. But without a doubt flatheads are primarily shadow hunters


----------



## wormy1709 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not particular as to what kind of catfish, I just wanna catch something. I'm sure morning or evening would be better than mid day tho... right? also, for blues and channels, do whole bream or cut fillets work better? just trying to gain a little knowledge, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

My baby with her flathead


----------



## chris claghorn (May 31, 2015)

Fish bout 2 hours before dark in deep holes with sand bars close by then right at dark move to the sand bars


----------

